# Netbeans form resizeable false



## Teja (28. Mrz 2008)

hallo,

ich wuerde gern von meiner Form die groesse fest bestimmen.
auf der Form liegen drei panels, deren groesse ich schon festgepinnt habe.
das stoert jedoch die form an sich nicht, ich kann die groß und klein schieben wie ich lustig bin und die panels aendern immer fein sauber ihre groesse mit.
bei nem jdialog kann ich einfach resizeable = false setzen un tada, alles feini.
aba was mach ich in meinem hauptfenster ( der Form) FrameView, um die groesse nichtmehr vom anwender veraendern zu lassen?

thx


----------



## Maeher (28. Mrz 2008)

Bei mir (NetBeans 6) gibt es auch für Frames unter "Properties" einen Eintrage "resizable", oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Teja (28. Mrz 2008)

da guggst du:

Link


----------



## Maeher (28. Mrz 2008)

Sorry, hab beim falschen Element geschaut...


----------

